# vlsd 2



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

does a 93 240sx se with a manual five speed come with a vlsd?


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

vlsd was only an option on SE models. it may have it or it may not

do you have hicas?? if u do, u have vlsd


----------



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

how do i tell if i have hicas or not?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

a light to the right of the steering wheel. also if there is an abs light on the dash, then you have it.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Easiest way to tell if you have an LSD of any sort is to jack up both rear tires and spin one of them. If the other tire moves in the same direction then you have LSD of some sort. If not... then you are open. If you do this you save yourself alot of extra thinking.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

fenix3069 said:


> how do i tell if i have hicas or not?


Ha! Look on the side of the car. Mine says "Supuh HICASS." 

As for testing whether or not you have a VLSD, listen to OPIUM.


----------



## fenix3069 (Oct 19, 2004)

is the stock 240 hicas lsd any diffrent from the 300zx lsd?


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

I believe the gearing is differant on TT cars. the n/a i belive are the same gearing but differant output shafts come on all the 300zx. read http://www.240sx.org/links/installs/lsd2/index.htm


----------

